# Night mode



## Sabre83 (Nov 22, 2017)

I have my night mode set to automatic in app., used to work, but not anymore. I have to lower screen brightness or be blinded. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

What is night mode? I have mine set on night mode but I've only noticed that my screen dims slightly in the dark, but, it does that anyway. Is it supposed to look differently or have a different background?


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes I have it selected but nothing different happens. Should it? My phone dims depending on light situation....


----------



## Scott Hucks (Dec 24, 2017)

where is the night mode setting in the app?


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Account - Settings - Navigation - Navigation mode

Aussie app. Don't know if it is the same with other country app


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

One of my wishes...that during Level 1 (app on, waiting for ping) at night, the screen would be a black background. As soon as ping comes jn, screen darkens, and I press Navigate and off I go.
During daylight hours, the screen in Level 1 is fine, just at night, it's too bright.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Night mode makes streets disappear during ping screen. which makes it worse. Use night mode in google maps.


----------



## cobraco (Jul 6, 2016)

Night mode in the uber map is for the uber navigation. Black background vs white during the day. The home screen still is bright white and I wish it would use the night mode scheme as well.


----------



## acsmith1972 (Aug 3, 2018)

Apparently they still don't care. I've emailed them about it many times.


----------



## NerfsDad (Dec 13, 2018)

I had issues with night mode not working as well. I found a way to fix it when it fails.
1. Log into app.
2. Switch night mode to "always on"
3. Go back to map screen.
4. Before going "online", swipe or close the window while still logged in.
5. Launch app again it should go straight to the map screen in night mode.


----------

